# 4 year old peeing frequently, normal behavior or a phase?



## Caneel (Jun 13, 2007)

I posted in Childhood Years because I don't think it is a health issue, at least I hope not.

Our 4 yr (and 2 months) old DS has been potty trained since summer and he hasn't had an accident in two months. He goes into the bathroom by himself and can do what he needs to do.

For the past two weeks he seems to be urinating more often than usual. He announces his need "to pee" before heading outside or to the bathroom.

His urine is clear and normal colored and he hasn't complainted about discomfort so I don't think it is a bladder infection.

The amount he drinks hasn't changed.

It is like he is only partially eliminating his bladder. (I have been watching him, something that doesn't bother him at all)

Sometimes he seems very eager to get back to what he is doing. Sometimes he seems to be getting too much joy out of flushing the toilet.

His preschool teacher mentioned she noticed the increased frequency today and that he seemed distracted and unsettled. DH raced home concerned by this news and wants me to take DS to the doctor tomorrow.

Part of me thinks he might just be becoming more aware of his bodily functions and therefore is rushing to pee at the first sign he registers.

The other part of me, the part with anxiety problem immediately runs to health issues.

Has anyone experienced similar behaviors with their boys (or girls)?


----------



## VisionaryMom (Feb 20, 2007)

Well, T1 diabetics have to go often, though with my DH (who's T1), the frequent urination is a significant problem if his sugar's elevated. Your son sounds more like he's maybe just not going completely. DS went through that phase, but after a month or so stopped doing it. I think it was just that he was going enough not to feel like he had to go anymore, but he was emptying his bladder each time.


----------



## lizabird (Jan 19, 2004)

Maybe not the same thing, but my ds when he was 4 went though a phase that lasted a cuople of months. He had to pee multiple times right before bed. We always had him go pee one last time before turning off the lights, but then he would get up again 1 minute later and say he had to go again. He'd come back to bed and then another minute later announce he had to go again...

He sometimes did it during the day, but usually just at bedtime. I don't think it seemed like a delay tactic, just maybe some sort of paranoia about having to go pee while he was asleep??

I mentioned it to my pediatrician and he didn't seem too concerned as long as everything else seemed to be fine, and it was. Then for us, after this went on for a while, he just kinda stopped doing it.

Anyway, if his behavior is changing in some other way, it might be related to a health issue, or anxiety, or ... I have no idea, just some guesses. If you are concerned, it doesn't hurt to ask your pediatrician, or just wait a week and see if it changes at all.


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

You might be right and he's fine physically. There are all kinds of non-health reasons he might be going so often: growth spurt, he finds it fun, anxiety about accidents, etc.

However, I think your DH is right, and you should take him to the Dr. There is a possibility of health issues such as diabetes, low blood sugar, constipation, etc. If he has one of these, the sooner you find out and get treatment the better. If he doesn't have a physical issue, then you will know and can relax about it and stop fretting each time he runs off to the bathroom.


----------



## freestyler (Jan 28, 2005)

Our 4-y-o DS was ALL ABOUT peeing and potty, I kid you not. He used to pee constantly. Just was into it, I guess it's a boy thing. As long as your son is not really thirsty (could indicate diabetes) or losing weight or otherwise not thriving, I would just chill.....I wouldn't worry at all. Our DS didn't stop the pee thing until around 5 or so. My husband still spends an ungodly amount of time in the bathroom. It really is a guy thing.


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

It's probably just a phase, but there's no harm in taking him to the doctor to rule out diabetes. It's a simple urine dip test they can do right then and there in the office.

This probably sounds odd, but your DS hasn't been drinking lemonade by any chance has he? For some reason when my DS drinks even one glass of lemonade he has to pee like 5 times.


----------



## Caneel (Jun 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *limabean* 
It's probably just a phase, but there's no harm in taking him to the doctor to rule out diabetes. It's a simple urine dip test they can do right then and there in the office.

This probably sounds odd, but your DS hasn't been drinking lemonade by any chance has he? For some reason when my DS drinks even one glass of lemonade he has to pee like 5 times.

No lemonade but I am trying to think about any food triggers.

Last night he peed normally, go figure. I am keeping track of times and amounts.

I am going to the dr. office today and I will inquire about the urine test. I wonder it is something I could do at home because, you know, Sir Peesalot will never go on demand at the office.

I was also thinking about constipation. One morning he went 4x in about 1.5 hours and then told me he had to poo. He sat on the toilet for quite a while but couldn't go.


----------



## meemee (Mar 30, 2005)

anxiety related.

stress related pollakiuria.

it is pretty common. my dd went thru this at 5.

we did all the medical test. came back clean. i reall.y didnt feel like i needed to take dd for the tests because she had NO signs of anything - neither UTI or Diabetes or narrow urethra. i just did it for elimination and the docs werent helpful at all. i had to figure it out on my own.

she went back into diapers after 3 years of no diapers. and then magically it all went away after what 3 months. sometimes seh had to go every couple of minutes. sometimes long gaps and then suddenly v. frequent and then slowed down again. i now recall that at 4 this is what she had and her dad diagnosed her as UTI and gave her antib (after going to the docs, they gave it as a preventative







). well we finished the course and the problem still persisted. next time i knew better. i did nothing except just be there for her more and give her lots of reassurances.

only happens during day. not at night.

http://www.med.umich.edu/1libr/pa/pa_urinary_hhg.htm
http://www.bloggingniki.com/news/200...osed-it-first/


----------



## southernmama (May 1, 2004)

Could be urinary reflux- my dd had the same symptoms and no infection but i knew she was peeing way too much and it turns out she had reflux- which is when the bladder cannot empty fully due to a restriction in the urethra- I would check it out.


----------



## Caneel (Jun 13, 2007)

The past two days he has gone normally - go figure

We will see what the next few days brings.


----------

